# Deputy Sheriff Marvin Williams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Marvin Williams 
*Seminole County Sheriff's Office
Oklahoma*
End of Watch: Sunday, July 26, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, July 26, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Handgun; 9 mm
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Deputy Marvin Williams and Deputy Robbie Whitebird were shot and killed while attempting to serve an arrest warrant.

The deputies, along with an officer from the Seminole Nation Lighthorse Police, were fired upon as they approached the home's door. Deputy Whitebird and Deputy Williams were both struck by the gunfire.

After being struck, Deputy Whitebird fell into the home. Other deputies entered the home and pulled him to safety, however he succumbed to his wounds at the scene. Deputy Williams succumbed to his wounds while being flown to a hospital in Oklahoma City.

The suspect surrendered a short time later after barricading himself in his home.

Deputy Williams had served with the agency for seven years.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Deputy Sheriff Robbie Chase Whitebird
Seminole County Sheriff's Office, OK
EOW: Sunday, July 26, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Seminole County Sheriff's Office
110 S. Wewoka Street
Wewoka, OK 74884

Phone: (405) 257-5445

_*Please contact the Seminole County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

RIP


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Deputy Williams


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Williams.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Deputy Williams. God Bless you.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Deputy


----------

